# Newby to smoking....help please



## Bbnewby (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi
I've joined the forum to hopefully engage with like minde people.
I have a landman BBQ grill chef charcoal bbq. It's marketed as a smoker too..

I've done lots of successful grilling on BBQs for many years but want to branch into slow cooking and smoking. Where do I start????


----------

